# Do pigeons kick out squabs if the nest is too small?



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey I'm new and Iwas wondering whether pigeon kick the squabs out of the nest if it is too small? We have a pair of feral pigeons in the school, and the nest is an old blackbirds. One of the chicks has hatched and if the other one does will it be pushed out?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't seen pigeons kicking out their squabs until they are old enough or the second pair of eggs is around the corner. But at the same time havent observed much about pigeon pairs breeding in very small space. How much is too small ??


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

By about half the size I think but I'm not exactly sure. The parent on the nest doesn't quite fit.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons do not normally push squabs out. They are pretty good parents. They may somehow know if one youngster is sickly or has a defect of some kind, and remove it, but I'm not sure there's any science to support that. It would be more likely with insufficient space that a youngster beginning to get mobile might fall out.

Is it usual for feral pigeons to nest in trees, bushes etc. where you are? I've only seen that in one case here, as they almost always nest on ledges on buildings, under bridges, and any other 'cave-like' man-made place.

John


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

Well we have some types that do. Are they supposed to use old birds nests?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

If nothing is wrong with the babies the parents will make them fit somehow.
I have seen babies with parents sitting on the second pair of eggs in a nest that was so small the babies were basically sitting on top of the parent bird as it sat on the eggs LOL.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ratzy said:


> Well we have some types that do. Are they supposed to use old birds nests?


I guess they may be some other type of pigeon/dove not ferals. I haven't heard of pigeons using old nests of other birds.

Depends where you are, really, as to what birds you may have there.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ratzy said:


> Hey I'm new and Iwas wondering whether pigeon kick the squabs out of the nest if it is too small? We have a pair of feral pigeons in the school, and the nest is an old blackbirds. One of the chicks has hatched and if the other one does will it be pushed out?


no they do not kick them out, but they could fall out when they start to grow larger if the nest is not big enough to hold both.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Before we moved them into a bigger flower box, Little Pidgee first laid her eggs in a very tiny flowerpot, and all was well. In fact, even after the squabs grew, they managed to squeeze in with Mama after she laid her second batch of eggs! That's when we moved the nest into the flower box; we were afraid the new eggs would get broken in the crunch.


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

John_D said:


> I guess they may be some other type of pigeon/dove not ferals. I haven't heard of pigeons using old nests of other birds.
> 
> Depends where you are, really, as to what birds you may have there.
> 
> John


No, they are difinately feral and that nest has been used 4 times by blackbirds. What is going on?


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

Siam Sam said:


> Before we moved them into a bigger flower box, Little Pidgee first laid her eggs in a very tiny flowerpot, and all was well. In fact, even after the squabs grew, they managed to squeeze in with Mama after she laid her second batch of eggs! That's when we moved the nest into the flower box; we were afraid the new eggs would get broken in the crunch.


I can't really move the nest, unfortunately.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you were to move it they could abandon it.


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay. I can't get up there anyway, which is just as well seeing as it is at a school with lots of little kids.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

When I say I moved the nest to a flower box, it was in the same location. Simply switched the flowerpot out for the larger flower box but left in the same spot. Worked well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Siam Sam said:


> When I say I moved the nest to a flower box, it was in the same location. Simply switched the flowerpot out for the larger flower box but left in the same spot. Worked well.


Yes, I remember when you did that. It did work.


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

At least one squab has hatched and I think the other one is in there.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

John_D said:


> I guess they may be some other type of pigeon/dove not ferals. I haven't heard of pigeons using old nests of other birds.


I've seen doves using old nests, but not sure the original owners of the nest. I guess if it's similar to that bunch of twigs they use as a nest (horrible nests e.e) they'd use it.


Have you seen the other squab? Or just one?


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I've seen both, but at different times, like a minute apart. One was smaller than the other was bigger.


----------

